# Can canon release the c100 mk3 that needs to be released



## brianftpc (Feb 5, 2017)

What is to become of the c300 mk2 once the c100 mk3 is released. How will canon cripple the c100mk3 to keep their lineup in order? I was really looking forward to 4k in the c100 mk3 as I own a 1dx mk2 but Id like a 4k camera with a clean 4k hdmi out and no crop factor or the choice of a crop as well as 60fps. 30fps 4k is a no go. Will sony's a7r iii and a7s iii force canon to not cripple the c100 mk3 as long as they dont catch on fire or melt from 4k 60fps.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Feb 9, 2017)

brianftpc said:


> What is to become of the c300 mk2 once the c100 mk3 is released. How will canon cripple the c100mk3 to keep their lineup in order? I was really looking forward to 4k in the c100 mk3 as I own a 1dx mk2 but Id like a 4k camera with a clean 4k hdmi out and no crop factor or the choice of a crop as well as 60fps. 30fps 4k is a no go. Will Sony's a7r iii and a7s iii force canon to not cripple the c100 mk3 as long as they don't catch on fire or melt from 4k 60fps.


Funny I was just about to post this in another thread. It is no longer about what Canon will add to future cameras. it is about what they will take away from it compared to higher end cameras by Canon and what it wont have compared to current cheaper cameras from other brands.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 10, 2017)

What a strange way of looking at the world.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 10, 2017)

When will base model cars come with alloy wheels, four wheel drive, seven speed gearboxes, leather interiors, painted bumpers, an electric roof, air conditioning, split air conditioning, tv screens in the backs of the seats, blah blah blah...


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 10, 2017)

P.S. If uncroped 4k HDMI out is a basic requirement for your uses looks at cameras that do that, don't bitch that cameras that aren't made might not!


----------



## brianftpc (Feb 16, 2017)

These responses are hilarious. Its like you people are so dumb that you wanna keep paying over 10,000 for what will be offered for under 5,000 in other brands. I own a 1dx, 1dx mk2 and a 5dsr so clearly Im willing to pay for the technology however at the times these cameras were released they were worth their price for the tech they offered. A c100mk 3 without the features I listed will be a clearly inferior camera to sony's next lineup update. Global shutter will be a big part of canon's next cinema lineup update minus the next c100mk 3. My questions were quite good questions that canon themselves are asking themselves.....what is the relevance of a 6,000.00 c100 mk3 that isnt better than the c300 mk2. Why do so many fanboys not hold their brand accountable for milking them for money and releasing a product thats already a generation behind the competition from day 1. You people make what I ask out to be such a big deal...like Im asking for too much yet they are basic features in Sony cameras...and if your response is well then go buy a sony....I will and so will many many others. When you do multicam video shoots every new camera purchase requires a new lens purchase so Im not bound to a single brand based on my lens lineup. The cinema brand is going to be killed off anyway in 5 years when canon refreshes their high end DSLR lineup unless global shutter is a real need for anyone to make them buy a video only camera.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 16, 2017)

:


----------



## mistaspeedy (Feb 16, 2017)

Hopefully Canon has decided to give a little bit more to their next generation of cameras.... things are looking good when we look at the new rebels... the 800D is a lot closer to the 80D than I was expecting. Hopefully the C100 mark III will be a similarly large step forward.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 16, 2017)

scyrene said:


> :


+1


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 17, 2017)

Crippled. Listen to some people and one would think our beloved Canon has got the polio. :


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 17, 2017)

brianftpc said:


> These responses are hilarious. Its like you people are so dumb that you wanna keep paying over 10,000 for what will be offered for under 5,000 in other brands. I own a 1dx, 1dx mk2 and a 5dsr so clearly Im willing to pay for the technology however at the times these cameras were released they were worth their price for the tech they offered. A c100mk 3 without the features I listed will be a clearly inferior camera to sony's next lineup update. Global shutter will be a big part of canon's next cinema lineup update minus the next c100mk 3. My questions were quite good questions that canon themselves are asking themselves.....what is the relevance of a 6,000.00 c100 mk3 that isnt better than the c300 mk2. Why do so many fanboys not hold their brand accountable for milking them for money and releasing a product thats already a generation behind the competition from day 1. You people make what I ask out to be such a big deal...like Im asking for too much yet they are basic features in Sony cameras...and if your response is well then go buy a sony....I will and so will many many others. When you do multicam video shoots every new camera purchase requires a new lens purchase so Im not bound to a single brand based on my lens lineup. The cinema brand is going to be killed off anyway in 5 years when canon refreshes their high end DSLR lineup unless global shutter is a real need for anyone to make them buy a video only camera.



Take a few of these. You need to get that Sony out of your system.


----------



## jayphotoworks (Feb 17, 2017)

In the sub $20k price range I recently cross-shopped that included 4K, here were my options:

*Canon*
$5000 1DC
$12000 C300 mk.2

*Sony*
$5700 FS5
$10000 FS7 mk.2

*Red*
$12000 Red Raven 4.5K
$15000 Scarlet-W 5K

These are all pro-level solutions, but the Sony cameras just had a better feature set overall vs Canon. I would understand that for straight ENG work, DPAF+Native lenses would probably edge out the AF performance of adapters, etc. on the Sony. But even the lowest end Sony FS5 has a variable ND filter, RAW upgrade and 4K 60p.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 17, 2017)

jayphotoworks said:


> In the sub $20k price range I recently cross-shopped that included 4K, here were my options:
> 
> *Canon*
> $5000 1DC $3,999
> ...


----------



## jayphotoworks (Feb 17, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> jayphotoworks said:
> 
> 
> > In the sub $20k price range I recently cross-shopped that included 4K, here were my options:
> ...



Yes, they did drop the price by $1000 recently. It isn't really fair to include the 1DC in this comparison as it is almost 4 years old at this point and the form factor and usability really isn't on par with the other solutions mentioned here. I don't believe Canon has a direct FS5 competitor in the market currently so the 1DC was the closest in terms of price point. 

I do believe that by the end of this year if we see a 1DC mk.2, a C100 mk.3 w/ 4K the comparison might look different, but it depends on how it will be equipped.


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 17, 2017)

jayphotoworks said:


> In the sub $20k price range I recently cross-shopped that included 4K, here were my options:
> 
> *Canon*
> $5000 1DC
> ...




At the end of the day, what is important is the recording quality. 
In terms of image quality, internal recording standard and bit rate even lowly Canon XC-15 stands taller than say FS5. Below is a comparison.

Sony FS5: 4K UHD (3840 x 2160) max bit rate 100Mbps
Internal recording format 4:2:0 up to 30p (does not meet broadcast standard)

Sony PXW-FS7 II: 4K UHD (3840×2160) and 4K DCI (4096×2160), max bit rate 600Mbps
Internal recording format 10-bit 4:2:2 up to 60p (meets broadcast standard)

Canon EOS XC 15: 4K UHD (3840 x 2160) max bit rate 305Mbps 
Internal recording format 8-bit 4:2:2 up to 30p (meets broadcast standard)

Canon EOS C300 Mark II: 4K UHD (3840×2160) and 4K DCI (4096×2160) max bit rate 410Mbps 
Internal recording format 10-bit 4:2:2 up to 60p (meets broadcast standard)


----------



## jayphotoworks (Feb 27, 2017)

bhf3737 said:


> jayphotoworks said:
> 
> 
> > In the sub $20k price range I recently cross-shopped that included 4K, here were my options:
> ...



The XC15 isn't a fair comparison because it is limited to a single (slowish) lens and a 1" sensor. For short form docs and run-n-gun ENG work, it would be a great compromise, but for everything else including creative flexibility and low light work, it would fare poorly. I would find it difficult to believe that an XC15 is cross shopped by people looking for any of the cameras I mentioned above that have interchangeable lens mounts.


----------

